# Relaisverriegelung



## StefanLandherr (16 Februar 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich will mit einer Beckhoff-CX9000 und den 16fach-DOs (KL2809) 18 Rolläden ansteuern (SPS ist schon bestellt, dauert aber noch bis ich´s endlich in der Hand habe). Neben der SW-Verriegelung soll natürlich auch eine HW-Verriegelung stattfinden. Ich habe Finder-Relais 41.52.9 24V mit 2 Wechslern (bis zu 8A belastbar). 

Welches ist jetzt die beste Möglichkeit für eine gegenseitige Verriegelung:

  a) SPS-Ausgang über den Öffnerkontakt des anderen Relais führen (am anderen Wechslerkontakt liegen die 230V an)
  b) Verriegelung auf der 230V-Seite 
  c) Schließer von Relais 1 zum Schalten der Netzspannung, in Reihe dazu schaltet Relais 2 zwischen Auf/Ab um

Möglichkeit c) gefällt mir irgendwie am besten, aber wahrscheinlich müsste ich dann die OSCAT-Bibliotheken noch ergänzen?

Kann mir einer von Euch dazu weiterhelfen?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## winnman (16 Februar 2011)

Deinem Post entnehme ich dass du 230V Antriebe hast.

Das sind meist Kondensatormotore.
Wenn kurzzeitig mal beide Spannungen anliegen, rauchen die nicht gleich ab.
In diesem Fall würde ich auf die HW seitige Verriegelung ganz verzichten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Februar 2011)

Ich würde Variante a) umsetzen, sowie  softwareseitig eine Zwangspause zwischen AUF und ZU. Ich finde, für diesen Zweck ist das mehr als genug. Nach 200 Jahren sollte man jedoch erfahrungsgemäß die Relais austauschen.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Februar 2011)

Ich nutze Variante "c".
Eine Umschaltpause ist trotzdem nicht schlecht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Februar 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich nutze Variante "c".
> Eine Umschaltpause ist trotzdem nicht schlecht...


Eine Umschaltpause wird bei Variante  "c" aber am schwierigsten.

btw:
Bei Beckhoff gibt es auch zweikanlige Thyristorklemmen mit gegenseitiger Verriegelung. Das wäre der Mercedes für Rolläden.


----------

